# New beekeeper from the Oregon Coast!



## banhammer (May 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,
My name is Zachariah Wood and I've just recently began my journey as a beekeeper! There are no certification requirements in my area, but I am taking a class and going through the process to get certified through the Oregon Master Beekeepers Association which has been a great experience so far. I started my own hive that I built from scratch with a nucleus of bees about a little more than 2 weeks ago now, and they're all doing pretty well, the queen was already marked and I've seen her each time I've checked on the hive. They've got plenty of capped honey and brood, and I've begun to see a lot of uncapped brood as well. The only thing that has been worrying me is that they won't touch their new frames that I put in with them. I also have an in frame feeder in there with them, but they haven't been all that interested in the 1:1 sugar syrup I put in there. Is it normal for them to ignore the new frames for this long or should I maybe start thinking of adding in some different types of frames? I'm using RiteCell frames currently.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Did you get the Rite Cell with a beeswax coating, or without one? I haven't used it, but I've seen other people say that sometimes the bees ignore it, like yours have, unless it has wax on it. If yours doesn't have the wax coating, you could melt wax and brush it on, or else get some of the wax-coated Rite Cell to use until the future when you have your own beeswax to brush onto the pure-plastic sheets.


----------



## banhammer (May 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if they had any wax on them or not. I think they may have had a light coating of wax. If I do spread some additional wax on there is there a particular kind of wax that I would need to use? Like does it have to be beeswax specifically or would candle wax or something like that work?


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Zachariah!

I wouldn't personally introduce any waxes or anything into your hive. I'd let that be. It's also not uncommon for some hives to not be as interested in 1:1, if there's a nectar flow on especially. I bet you've got dandelion and other there now. (There are several threads out here regarding syrup feeding.)

It sounds to me like you've got a good start. You've got a laying queen, and the girls will take care of the rest.


----------



## banhammer (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I checked in on them again and they seem to be doing well. Still haven't touched the new frames but they are starting in on the sugar syrup and they've entirely finished their protein patty. I think for now I will let things play out how they are for the next few weeks before I change out the frames or add some wax to them.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Zachariah! It would have to be beeswax. I would leave them alone also. They will use it when they need it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

